# [Wet Thumb Forum]-How this board works.



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

Every week I will try to give away some plants or equipment to participating members. Robert (aquabotanic store owner) will provide most of the plants/equipment. i will start a new post once every week (once every 2 weeks if the prize is bigger). all you have to do is read the first post of the topic and do whatever it says to do. 

Example: if the contest for the week is "who has the best glosso picture" you will just go to that post and tag a picture of your glosso. 

at the end of the week, i will judge the pictures and award the winner. when i choose the winner, that week's contest is over. i will send the winner a p.m. asking for his/her address. they will not be liable for the shipping, we at aquabotanic will cover that.

if participation is low or if time doesn't permit a weekly auction, we may move it to a once every 2 week thing, but as of right now it will be weekly.

please direct all questions about this board to this post, they will be answered as quickly as we can get to them.


----------



## Miss Fishy (May 13, 2006)

This contest is a great idea and lots of fun. Thanks for taking the trouble to run it! 

I have a question. Obviously people outside the USA can't receive live plants as prizes due to quarantine restrictions, but if the prize is equipment, will you ship to people in other countries? 

From Alex.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

robert will have to answer that one.


----------

